# Fernseher / Laptop über HDMI. Fernseher zeigt nur Bildausschnitt



## spex (7. Februar 2009)

Hi,

beim Verbinden meines Laptops, mit dem HDReady LCD-Fernseher von LG,
wird nur ein Teil des Bildes angezeigt.
Ich habe Bereits versucht die Auflösung umzustellen. Wenn ich das tue
dann wird das Bild auf dem Fernseher kleiner, es wird dennoch nur ein Teil des Bildes angezeigt.
Zum verdeutlichen:
Es entsteht ein schwarzer Rand auf dem TV, sofern die Auflösung größer ist als die des TVs, dennoch wird nur ein Bildausschnitt angezeigt.
Wenn die Auflösung genau der des TVs entspricht, dann ist zwar kein schwarzer Rand zu sehen, dennoch wird nur ein Ausschnitt agezeigt.

Im Anhang hab ich mal ein Bild was zeigt wie das Bild auf dem TV dargestellt wird.
Der blaue Bereich stellt den komplett anzuzeigenden Bildinhalt an, wie er auch auf dem Laptop korrekt angezeigt wird und der rote Rand stellt dar was auf dem TV zu sehen ist.

Laptop: Samsung E172
Nvidia Geforce 9600GT Mobile

TV: LG 32LC2R-ZJ
HD-Ready
XD-Engine
HDMI

Das TV-Modell ist schon etwas älter, so ca. 1,5 Jahre.

Ähnliches Problem: http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-145-702.html

Gruß sp3x


----------



## chmee (7. Februar 2009)

Sowas nennt sich *Overscan* und inzwischen haben die Hersteller verstanden, dass es die Option geben sollte, es auszuschalten. Tatsache ist, dass - wenn Dein Fernseher das nicht ausschalten kann - Du im Grunde genommen nie Pixel-für-Pixel darstellen kannst und mit diesem Rahmen leben musst.

Möglichkeiten : 
1. Nimm den Mediaplayer Classic, damit kannst Du ganz bequem Filme mit dem Nummernblock skalieren, damit alles da ist.
2. Wenn es um Desktopanzeige geht, bliebe nur die Möglichkeit, den Ausgang auf 1366x768 festzupinnen, aber die Auflösung im Rechner auf 1280x720 zu fahren und jene in den Nvidia-Einstellungen mit Trauerrahmen rauszuwerfen. Vielleicht auch mit Powerstrip oder Rivatuner testen. Dir sollte aber jederzeit klarsein, dass der Fernseher das Bild NIE nativ darstellen wird, sondern der Bildchip des Fernsehers IMMER umrechnen wird.

Links:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overscan
http://vdrportal.de/board/thread.php?postid=780898&sid=ed259f87248feb5183566170103f3ba7
http://pixelmapping.wikispaces.com/LG+TVs

mfg chmee


----------



## clipper (7. Februar 2009)

hast du mal nach der bildschirmfrequenz geschaut? die meisten LCD-Fernseher wollen wohl 60Hz.
ich habe meinen rechner an einem LT 2210 mit 1680 x 1050 und 60 Hz hängen, NULL problem.

gruß clipper


----------



## spex (8. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab nun herausgefunden das man, wenn man die
Menu Tasten an der Fernbedienung und dem TV gleichzeitig drückt, man in das
Service-Menu des TVs kommt.

Da hab ich den Overscan auf 0 (1%) stellen können was aber nichts geholfen hat
Der Rand der fehlt ist nachwievor der selbe.


----------



## bujutsu (25. Oktober 2009)

der Grund für den zu geringen Ausschnitt kann auch sein, dass im Falle Dein Fernsehgerät an einem Decoder hängt (SKY, UPC oder dergleichen) Du in diesem einstellen kannst, wie das Bild dargestellt wird. Die Werkseinstellung ist meist auf Bildmodus "Normal" gestellt, wenn Du diesen auf WIDE änderst und dann am Fernsehgerät selbst den Modus z.B. auf ZOOM (Bei mir Briefkasten - ACER FLATTV) stellst, füllt Dein Bild genau den ganzen Bildschirm aus.


----------

